# [DUP] Mp3 player @ Gentoo

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute

Ich möchte mir bald mal ein Mp3 Player mit etwa 512-1024 MB kapazität kaufen, nun ist die frage, giebte eurer meinung nach vieleicht gute, die ohne probleme von gentoo aus genutzt werden können. oder sind die algemein einfach zu benuzen under Gentoo? - oder eben vieleicht nicht?

 Möchte gerne mal eure meinung zu den einzelenen Produkten und Makren hören wen ihr kurz  zeit habt

Danke  :Smile: 

 MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## dek

Hab einen Creative MuVo mit 512MB. Wird wie die meisten flash player einfach als usb mass storage device angesprochen und das absolut problemlos. Display, Bedienung, Gewicht, Akkulaufzeit und vor allem der Klang sind übrigens allesamt top! Einzig die Abdeckung der Batterie ist nicht so toll verarbeitet.

----------

## padde

Ich habe mit meinem iPod Probleme (allerdings ist das auch kein Flash-Player, sondern einer mit Festplatte)... möglicherweise ist die Ursache der Probleme auch nicht zu 100% der iPod, sondern auch meine Schnittstellen im Notebook, aber da alle anderen USB-Geräte einwandfrei funktionieren, tippe ich schon auf den iPod als Schuldigen.

USB2.0 geht nicht -> ich muss über schneckenlahmes USB1.1 die großen Datenmengen (die Festplatte im Player fasst 20 GB) übertragen. Das ist eine Gedultsprobe. Außerdem wird der iPod währenddessen nicht mit Strom versorgt.

Firewire funktioniert zwar manchmal, ist aber immer wieder instabil und bringt teilweise sogar das System zum stehen. Da ich keine anderen Firewire-Geräte zum Vergleich habe, kann ich nicht sagen ob's am iPod liegt, oder ob hier Probleme im Kernel sind, oder ob es am Firewire-Controller des Notebooks liegt.

----------

## Genone

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0006L4XI8/qid=1120608007/sr=8-1/ref=pd_ka_1/302-2491924-9469607

Läuft einwandfrei hier.

----------

## slick

DUP von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-336743.html

-closed-

----------

